
Ask HN: Does sometimes post get removed from the front page all of a sudden? - gcatalfamo
There was an interesting (and lively) discussion about Bodega here:<p>LINK: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15291795<p>, being 4th in the home page.<p>I tried to re-read it after 5 minutes and it was nowhere to be found, suddenly being positioned at rank 80.<p>Seeing how this thread had been active in the past few <i>minutes</i> while the threads around 80 hadn&#x27;t been active since <i>yesterday</i> it does look a little weird.
======
gus_massa
My guess are:

* It was flagged by users

* It triggered the automatic penalty because it has much more comments than upvotes

For an official answer, you can try writing the mods hn@ycombinator.com

------
robin_reala
Yes, generally posts with more comments than upvotes above a certain threshold
(~40 iirc) get pushed down 50+ positions. They tend to be more argument than
discussion.

~~~
sova
Very interesting. That's actually a rather strong metric.

------
mattbgates
Sometimes posts just get lowered off the first page pretty quickly. I've seen
it happen to my posts.. either from other people posting, or upvoting posts
without yours getting any votes at all will likely push it down.

